# Interesting info-How Ph affects ammonia toxicity



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

I found this article while doing some research about using Seachem Prime. It really goes against everything I have read in the several forums that I go to. Basically, the amount of free ammonia (toxic NH3) is completely dependent on Ph and temperature. This is a link to a brief explanation and charts to determine your free ammonia level...

Ammonia Toxicity


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Interesting table. But be sure to note that it has as big of a dependance on temperature as it does with PH. 

This is a bit more important for saltwater aquariums and discus aquariums that require a higher Ph than it is for a tropical aquarium.


----------

